
The Git Rebase Introduction I Wish I'd Had - kawera
https://dev.to/maxwell_dev/the-git-rebase-introduction-i-wish-id-had
======
echlebek
As a former mercurial user, it absolutely drives me nuts when people rebase
already-pushed commits. I get that this is the norm in a lot of git workflows,
but it still makes me twitch!

I prefer to rebase liberally before pushing commits, and then merge once
commits have landed in a shared repo or been pulled by others. No git --force
necessary.

~~~
geezerjay
I assumed the standard rebase practice was to rebase only local branches, and
only if you intended to continue working on a feature branch over updated
versions of your target branch without introducing superfluous merges.
Consequently, although I've been using rebase for a couple of years now I
never had to use git --force to handle a rebase.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I only sometimes use force because I "share" the branches with the automated
CI system so they are not strictly local and may need force pushed after a
rebase, but no other human will be inconvenienced by those pushes.

------
SoulMan
Good one, everyday I have to explain one of my coleague engineer why he should
not just take a shortcut and merge it, rebase it instead it could be bit
painful to resolve the conflict as we continue to rebase but definately
cleaner.

